# It's that time of year



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Its that time of the year again. Message boards and facebook groups are riddled with these sorts of questions.

"Whats a good broadhead???"

"What broadhead should I use?"

"What head is everybody using this year?"

"Im looking for a recommendation for this year's broadhead"

And many more variations when the bowhunter is seeking advice and recommendations from what he hopes are people experienced with certain broadheads that can provide something of substance so the poor fella can make an informed choice. Saddly we see too many replies such as:

"This year Im using (insert name here) broadheads. I haven't killed anything with them yet but you should definitely take a look at them."

And replies from "pro-staffer" (promotional staff) that are bound to promoting a head as well as the fanboys that want to shout that this or that TV personality uses (insert name here) broadheads so thats why I'm recommending them.

I think its safe to say that most bowhunters are asking this question, looking for a broadhead for deer due it it being the most commonly bowhunted animal in the USA.

Some replies to this annual question are sound and well stated but too often we dont get much in the way of replies of substance. We only seem to get a long list of broadheads on the market but little substance as to why. 

I have a preferred broadhead (hell, I have several) but they didn't become my preferred until I've had success with them. I use a head for a while on a variety of species and if it flies well, kills fast, is durable/robust/reusable and is fairly priced for what I expect from it, I am happy to share that success with others but I try to back up my recommendation with some substance in the form of success or failure.

The head Im about to recommend is one Ive hunted with, has been on the market for many years, meets the above listed criteria but very few know about despite it's success killing deer and bear and elk and hogs. You won't see it advertised much if any and you wont find it in Walmart or the big box sporting goods stores and you would be hard pressed to find a TV or print ad yet its has a following based on proven success. I will share some of my success from last season and why it was a no brainer for my upcoming Idaho Elk hunt.

The head is the 3Rivers Archery Woodsman. Its a super penetrator and comes in weights of 100, 125, 150, 175 and 200 grains. Mine are actually 230 grains because of how I built them up. There is no species in North America that I would hesitate to use this head on.

https://www.3riversarchery.com/brand/woodsman-broadhead.html

Here are pics and video from my last bow season that show why I continue to use the 3 Blade woodsman. (DISCLAIMER!!!!! I am not affiliated with or in any way compensated for this. I buy my heads from 3Rives just like everybody else. In fact 3Rives doesn't even know Ive written this. I am not an employee of or an agent for them. I do n to profit in any way by recommending them.)

Here are last seasons pics and video in the order of the hunts. (I self film my hunts when possible) Im shooting a 65 pound Bowtech.

Jan. 2018 Russian boar. Passing through 35" of boar and a scapula and then into the frozen ground and the head is still re-usable

[video]




I did the Russian boar hunt to prove out my setup before flying to Hawaii to bow hunt Vancouver bull. The plan was to use the woodsman for the bull and hogs on the big island but just prior to my departure, Roger Rothhaar Passed away and as a tribute, I used his Rothhaar Snuffer for that hunt BUT the Snuffer is just a larger version of the woodsman and made the same way.

Here is a picture of the Snuffer (top of picture) and my woodsman. You can see they are the same family but differ only in cutting size.










The results of that Hawaiian hunt. A 1,000 Lb. Wild/Feral Vancouver bull and two Polynesian pigs.




























Sept. 2018 WI

[video]




Oct. 2018, IN. I turn this buck into a faucet on film and no tracking is needed

[video]




Oct. 2018 WI antlerless deer where the Woodsman head destroys/breaks both shoulders and still gets a pass through on a big doe.

[video]




Jan. 2019. I didn't film this hunt for this 160 1/8" Wisconsin buck but here is a pic. Double lung pass through.










Both of last season P&Y bucks all cleaned up.










How I sharpen them.

[video]




How they penetrate stiff leather compared to other popular heads.

[video]




All of these heads (my personal stash) for this season's bow hunts for elk and Whitetail in Idaho, WI, IN, OH and more states. All of these heads were bought by me, online.










Here is a woodsman next to the popular Slick trick










If you are looking for a recommendation for a broadhead, I can highly recommend the Woodsman from 3 rivers.

Ive setup other bowhunting friends with the woodsman heads for their special hunts where they wanted maximum penetration.










Dale Karch (the owner of 3Rivers archery sells a lot of brands of broadheads but he uses the woodsman for his hunts. Here is his Elk that fell to a woodsman head and a recurve.

https://www.3riversarchery.com/blog/dale-karch-2018-colorado-elk/


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Do those shoot with your field points, or do you just site in with the broadheads?
<----<<<


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

SInce I use 235 or 250 grain heads, I have a very high FOC (around 23%) which means I need very little fletching. Because of this, I get the same point of impact with field point bout I very rarely every shoot field points. I only shoot broadheads year round. ITs so easy to get great flight when you boost your FOC.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Its that time of the year again. Message boards and facebook groups are riddled with these sorts of questions.
> 
> "Whats a good broadhead???"
> 
> ...


Good thread and info RC.


----------

